# Thinking about shrimp...



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

I am thinking about adding some shrimp to my Betta tank.
Could someone please recommend what kind I should get, and tell me about their care requirements?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Here a start for you to reasearch with basic info. My concern is mixing shrimp and a betta's as I think will eat the shrimp is they are too small. I never housed bettas so I don't know about there temperment, but I know fish think shrimp are a taste snack. SO go with the larger shrimps would be safer.

Red Cherry Shrimp - Neocaridina Denticulata Sinensis - Size: Up to 3/4" pH:6.3 - 8.2, Temp: 70-82, Origin: Taiwan

Amano Shrimp - Caridina Japonica - Size: up to 1.25", pH: 6-8, GH: 8, Temp: 7-28 C, Origin: Japan

Malaysian Rainbow Shrimp - Caridina sp. Rainbow - Size: up to 1" pH: 6.5+7.5, Temp: 20 to 25C Origin: India

Brazilian Yellow-Belly Grass Shrimp - Palaemon Pantanal - Size: up to 1.5" pH: 6.4 - 7.8, Temp: 48 to 89F can handle more extreme cooler temps as long as they are gradual, Origin: Brazil

Rudolph Red-Nosed Shrimp - Caridina gracilirostris - Size: up to 3/4" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: India

Bumble Bee Shrimp - Caridina trifasciata - Size: 1/4 up to 3/4" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: Japan 

White Spotted Pearl Shrimp - Macrobrachium mirabile - Size: 1/2 to 2" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: India

Dwarf Blackberry Shrimp - Caridina sp. - Size: 1/4" to 3/4" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: Thailand

Dwarf Emerald Green Deora Shrimp - Caridina sp. - Size: 1/4" to 3/4" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: Thailand

Orange Halo Shrimp - Caridina sp - Size: 1/4" to 3/4" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: Thailand

Black Forest Shrimp - Caridina sp - Size: 1/4" to 1" pH: versatile Temp: versatile Origin: Thailand

Singapore Wood Shrimp - Atyopsis moluccensis - Size: Up to 4", pH: 6.5 - 7.4, Temp: 72-85, Origin: Singapore


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW. Thanks a lot for the info!!!


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

Bettas differ in character. There are some that even leave Red Cherry shrimp alone, and then there are those for which they're only a snack. Plus, you never know when the first type becomes aware that shrimp are a nice snack...
My Betta (imbellis, not splendens, they stay smaller) eat the occasional cherry shrimp if it fits into their mouths. And if it doesn't fit it is made to fit - bitten apart . However, as Cherries reproduce in high numbers and find many hiding places in that tank their number keeps increasing despite the occasional snack.

To be on the safe side pick some larger shrimp, like Amanos - if your tank is large enough.
I would not recommend e.g. Atyopsis moluccensis, as they need a strong current in their tank, which the betta dislikes.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

what i would say is go to your LFS see what shrimp they have. If they have ghost shrimp (usually really cheap) buy two or three see how the betta deals with them, If they are ok they go ahead and look for a prettier shrimp (cherries are my personal favorite).

-Brandon


----------

